# TB 01-07-21 - RVU - Update Programming to Eliminate DTC P0601 Stored in DTC Memory (OY)



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello All:
Volkswagen has released a Technical Bulletin that explains to VW technicians how to update the software in the engine controller of cars that have 2.0 TFSI engines. The update resolves a very rare and obscure fault code than could be generated by the engine controller.
Personally, I doubt very much if any owner would even be aware that the engine controller has generated this fault code, because you need to have a diagnostic scan tool in order to view the fault code. So, think of this TB as being very similar to one of those "Lord only Knows" software updates that you get from Microsoft to prevent a problem from happening in the future.
Because this software update is a 'Required Vehicle Update' (RVU), it will be carried out automatically the next time your vehicle is in for service for any reason (for example, for an oil change). In other words, we don't have to be concerned about it at all - I am just posting it here "for the record".
If you have a 'tuned' chip in your engine (for example, an ABT chip or a Revo-Technik tuned engine controller), be sure that you let the technicians at your dealership know this before you bring the car in for service. If they don't know that you have a tuned engine controller, when they carry out this update, it will over-write the tuned software in your car with the updated OEM VW specification software, which will put you right back where you started from. My guess is that most of the big tuning chip companies have some kind of protocol to re-flash controllers (re-tune them) at no charge after these TBs have been carried out, but like anything else, it's always simpler to sort out these protocols ahead of time, not after the fact.
Lastly, if your Eos VIN ends in a number higher than 26451, this TB does not apply to you, because the software update will have already been incorporated into the car when it was built at the factory in Portugal.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: TB 01-07-21 - RVU - Update Programming to Eliminate DTC P0601 Stored in DTC Memory (PanEuropean)*

*PS:* If you have not already done so, please read the post entitled Eos Technical Bulletins (TB) - Philosophy, How to Use before you download and read the above TB.
Thanks, Michael


----------

